# 87 Sentra coupe engine swap?



## tunerdude92 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have an 87 sentra that has a very weak e16s to say the least. I want to swap in a new engine and manual trans but I'm not sure which would be the best to swap into my sentra. I've heard of all kinds of swaps but I was wondering which would be the easiest to do. Any help?


----------



## crazyga16de (Aug 8, 2009)

you could swap a ga16de in


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

sr20de is my engine of choice ...has a vast array of aftermarket parts and is a solid motor.
the ga16de is also a great choice...but after you drive a sr powered car you will grow to regret the ga...hehe


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, if you have an E-series car, go for an SR swap. it's no more or less work than a GA swap, and it's a much better base.

people put GA16DE's in B12's because physically they're a direct drop in, other than a bit of passenger side mount shaving.

also there is no easy swap either. every swap you do is going to require a donor car as your base is carb'd and you're switching to FI


----------



## tunerdude92 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks for the help. also what all will I need to do the swap and what are some suspension upgrades I could do?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

engine harness
ecu
motor
motor mounts
transmission
would upgrade to a nx radiator too while i was at it
should replace the water pump while the motor is out(much much easier to do than waiting until it is in..trust me!)
fuel pump is a good one(walbro makes a good replacement one)
need alternator and p/s pump from sr motor
cross memeber
thermostat(might as well replace it too!)
distributor
coil 
brake booster(this one depends on what you do with the brakes....)
nx front brakes and rotors
altima m/c
maxima rear calipers and jdm nx rotors
header
larger cat and exhaust piping(i myself prefer a nice 2.5" side exit exhaust for my sr powered cars)
mgiht as well get a nice short shifter too while you are at it
if you are gonna go for performance ..es motor mounts, shifter bushings, swap bar end links
the list can go on and on just depends on what your goal is with the car...
i had a high 13 n/a sr powered sentra E....but im crazy like that...lol


----------

